# Teichmoose



## Casybay (29. März 2009)

Hallo,
habe Teichmoos, leider keine Ahnung welcher Art, im Teich der den Frost herrlich überstanden hat und auch voll Sauerstoffblasen, ist im Teich schwimmen, aber auch breitblättriches Lebermoos, der einzelblättrig  u.a. am Teichboden  zufinden ist.
Gibt es im Forum einen  Info-Bericht zu speziell "Teichmoose",finde leider nur Moose insgesamt.
sonnige Grüße
Carmen


----------



## axel (29. März 2009)

*AW: Teichmoose*

Hallo Carmen 

Unter Teichmoose wirst Du hier nichts finden . Moosarten kannst Du hier ansehen

http://www.ijon.de/moose/arten.html

Lg
axel


----------



## Casybay (29. März 2009)

*AW: Teichmoose*

Besten Dank,Axel!
LG 
Carmen


----------



## Casybay (29. März 2009)

*AW: Teichmoose*

trotzdem nochmal eine Frage:
kann ich auf Grund von __ Moos im Teich die Wasserqualität und-härte bestimmen?
Carmen


----------



## Nymphaion (29. März 2009)

*AW: Teichmoose*

Hallo Carmen,

die Bestimmung wird praktisch nicht möglich sein, weil Du zuerst Dein __ Moos bestimmen müsstest. Ziemlich schwierige Sache für Spezialisten, ich trau mich da nicht weiter hin als bis zur Bestimmung der Gattung.

Es gibt für Deine Zwecke die 'Zeigerwerte der Gefäßpflanzen Mitteleuropas' von H. Ellenberg 1991. Das Buch ist vergriffen, aber ab und zu gebraucht zu haben. Es handelt sich um ein Tabellenwerk, in dem die wichtigsten Gefäßpflanzen Mitteleuropas aufgeführt sind mit ihren Werten in Lichtbedarf, Temperaturbedarf, Bodenreaktion usw. usw. Wenn Du mehrere Pflanzenarten eines Standortes auswertest, kann Du dann ziemlich genau die Mittelwerte des Standortes feststellen.


----------



## Casybay (29. März 2009)

*AW: Teichmoose*

Ok, danke Werner,
hatte es mir etwas einfacher vorgestellt.
Werd mich mal weiter belesen, hab da auch einige Bücher über Teich und Pflanzen, bloss weige über die Bestimmung von Moosen und ihre Funktion im Wasser wie z.B. __ Hornkraut, werd mal weiter Bücher stöbern.
LG
Carmen


----------

